# HDTV Tuner



## JKnight (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I am newbie, with this HDTV, etc. 

can someone help me with this.
What exaclty is when something this HDTV ready or HDTV built in tuner, or HDTV monitor?
example would be great, or any sort of pictures/diagrams. 

thanks for the help


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

An HDTV monitor and a set that is HDTV ready means that you need to connect an external box (or the like) to the set to tune digital HD channels because the tuner is not built into the set. 

The Dish 921, 942, 411, Directv HDTivo, Motorola 6812, etc are all examples of HD tuner boxes.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> An HDTV monitor and a set that is HDTV ready means that you need to connect an external box (or the like) to the set to tune digital HD channels because the tuner is not built into the set.
> 
> The Dish 921, 942, 411, Directv HDTivo, Motorola 6812, etc are all examples of HD tuner boxes.


To expand on Mark's comments: If you plan on using any of the above, then paying the extra money for a built-in HDTV tuner might just be a waste of money. Built-in HDTV tuners will receive OTA and unscrambled cable programming and order to receive premium content you will need to add either an HDTV satellite or HDTV cable box.


----------

